# Home made rod rack (pic)



## All Eyes

Here is a rod rack that I built that is almost finished. It has a swivel base. It is not screwed together yet so I just set a few rods in it for the sake of this picture. They wanted $80 bucks for something similar I looked at and it was a real piece of crap so I built one that won't fall apart. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31703&ppuser=1901


----------



## misfit

nice.
i've been beating around several designs for one myself.having recently moved to a small apartment,i no longer have a garage and very little space for my tackle.i like that concept,and it just might be the ticket for me.


----------



## All Eyes

I think I have something like $35-$40 bucks in it all together which isn't too bad. I bought the three oak spindles already turned at Lowes for 5 bucks a piece and just had to cut them down and stain them.


----------



## misfit

i assumed that was what you used.nice low cost design.i have a couple ideas on the swivel base,but what did you use?


----------



## BassariskY

Whoa! Nice rack!!


----------



## All Eyes

Um...thanks...LMAO! 
I used a swivel I bought at Wal Mart for $6. It is a boat seat swivel which I thought would be way too tight but it's perfect. It doesn't free spin a hundred miles an hour but it turns very smooth and easy.


----------



## misfit

ah,that was the first thing that came to my mind 
cheap,easy and perfect for the job.


----------



## All Eyes

The stain and clear poly were the most expensive items. The center top spindel was 3 bucks, the wood cost like nothing and the red stuff is felt that costs about 12 cents an acre. Plus it was built right here in America.


----------



## hazmail

Eyes- love it, I am sick of trying to stack them in the corner, where they get tangled up, I think they are trying to breed, they are inseparable- I'm going to make one. Thanks eyesman, great work . pete


----------



## NUM1FIRE

i have been thinking about buying a rod rack for my self. would u be willing to make me one and sell it to me? and if so how much. i live in minerva and i am not that far from massillon


----------



## Shortdrift

That is a really nice rack. Wish I had the ability to work with wood like that.

I made one out of scrap shipping lumber that my son brought home from work.
Mine is for use in my basement tackle and boat stuff storage room so it isn't a thing of beauty but serves the purpose and two racks hold 22 rods. I have been meaning to stain and urethane it for the past four years.


----------



## peple of the perch

I was thinking of making one of those last year. I really liked the concept of a circular rod holder. Very nice job.


----------



## fugarwi7

Here are a few pics of the one I made...it swivels and hold 20 rods. Please over look the dust!


----------



## misfit

nice setu,brian.i like the round design for space savings.in my little one br apartment,space is at a premium,and it would fit nicely in the corner of my bedroom.


----------



## All Eyes

Num 1, as far as building you a rack like this, the materials alone were $35 and that's with using some scrap and hardware I already had. It took a while to design and build even though it looks pretty basic. Just to give you an idea, there are 18 leg braces and each one has 4 screws. You can't really see them, but that's the idea. I don't think I would build one and sell it for less than $150. It just wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## NUM1FIRE

ok thanks not a problem i thought i would ask


----------



## roger23




----------



## Shortdrift

I like the retainer latch you used and plan to add it to mine. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## TIGGER

Man those are nice racks guys. I yelled out "nice racks!" and my wife came into the computer room to question me on what I was looking at on the computer!  I simply stated nothing to worry about honey......... they are fising rod racks.


----------



## fugarwi7

Shortdrift said:


> I like the retainer latch you used and plan to add it to mine. Thanks for the idea.


Glad I could spark an idea...They work nice...the leather was easy to cut and the HD tacks added just enough of a decorated touch...cheap too! I picked up a bag of leather scraps at an art store here in Columbus...I still have a bunch left over so if you don't have any luck finding some up north, let me know and I will figure out a way to get some to you.


----------



## All Eyes

I thought those little retainers were cool too. That rack is pretty serious! You did a heck of a job on that thing. Looks like you could open your own rod shop!


----------



## vc1111

Lol, I love it! Leave to a lure builder to come up with the idea of using boat parts to build a rod rack!

Outstanding idea. 

!%


----------



## rjbass

Love all those racks, but Fugarwi, that is a serious rod rack.....I need about three and I might be good.....When can I pick them up? LOL

Rod


----------



## fugarwi7

rjbass said:


> Love all those racks, but Fugarwi, that is a serious rod rack.....I need about three and I might be good.....When can I pick them up? LOL
> 
> Rod


If I recall, you might be a cabinet man, or if not, look up some local cabinet companies in your area to get the parts...displays frequently get updated/replaced...I made this rack from a cabinet display carousel...just took the doors off, left the drawer heads in place, added extensions at top and bottom to hold the rods, slapped on a piece of outside corner mold and painted. I have about $10 in the whole thing...!


----------



## fishinjim

Hey Shortdrift, nice racks! Simple, space-saving, and I've got the spare lumber in my garage to build something like that. Now if I could just get the kids bikes and scooters out of the way........


----------

